# Help With a Diagnosis!



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

One of our 5-6 month old chickens is acting very listless, roosting during the day and laying in a corner of the chicken run and not doing much of anything. Usually she will try and avoid me picking her up but now she just lets me.

Her eyes appear bright and she does eat a little (watermelon today and some medicated starter feed) and drinks a small bit of water (we added some ACV to the water). I've felt around her crop area to make sure its not a crop issue and it doesn't appear so. But I'm no crop expert!

Her poop (in the roosting area that she last was in) is solid and no blood in her stools.

Would like some advise. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has she laid yet? Sometimes when just starting to lay they feel really crappy?

If she's been laying my concern is still about whether she's having laying issues.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Has she laid yet? Sometimes when just starting to lay they feel really crappy?
> 
> If she's been laying my concern is still about whether she's having laying issues.


She has not laid yet.

Hopefully thats her problem.

A few minutes ago I inspected her pretty well and she was not happy so thats a good sign.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that the story of your life? Making the ladies unhappy?

I've seen it quite a few times with first time layers. Not saying that's absolutely it but as you can tell I'm leaning in that direction.


----------



## Longcrow (Jul 3, 2020)

It may also be an issue of setting their pecking order. If they are fairly new to the pen or each other she may have challenged a higher position and was defeated. Sometimes they will shun them until they learn their place. If so, they will figure it out.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Red Stars are known to have reproductive/egg laying problems. I believe it's an egg laying issue as well.
Try soaking her in a container of warm water up to her sides for about 20 minutes. While she's soaking, gently massage her underside starting from her lower crop on down to her lower abdomen.
If there's a stuck egg, the warm water will expand her innards, massaging front to rear will help her move it along. Then wear a disposable glove and put a little olive oil in and the outside of her vent. It will make it easier for her to lay the egg. Repeat soaking and massaging as needed.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Red Stars are known to have reproductive/egg laying problems. I believe it's an egg laying issue as well.
> Try soaking her in a container of warm water up to her sides for about 20 minutes. While she's soaking, gently massage her underside starting from her lower crop on down to her lower abdomen.
> If there's a stuck egg, the warm water will expand her innards, massaging front to rear will help her move it along. Then wear a disposable glove and put a little olive oil in and the outside of her vent. It will make it easier for her to lay the egg. Repeat soaking and massaging as needed.


After Robin suggested it might be Pre-Egg-Laying crankiness, your diagnosis may be part of it too!

We're keeping an eye on her and I may try the soak and massage and oil up the old vent....

....Just to clarify, We are talking about chickens and not Mrs Slippy correct! 

Thanks y'all! Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

All seems well this morning as our formerly little sick girl is feeling much much better. Still no eggs but she is moving around and mingling/pecking/scratching with her "cell-mates" and seems to be happy and healthy! 

Thanks all for the input on this and other threads!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are any of them laying yet? 

I'm not sure how I feel about her feeling bad and still not laying anything but being normal.


----------

